

How Caller ID Works - nkurz
http://www.rdegges.com/how-caller-id-works/

======
dallasgutauckis
This doesn't go into any detail about how 'caller ID' works. It just goes over
how the information is stored…

~~~
nicarus1984
"I'll get into these points more later on, but it's important to understand
what is happening."

I assume the author will be adding and updating this over time. This may just
be a start.

~~~
dallasgutauckis
Yes, I read the continuation… the title's just completely misleading. "How
Caller ID works" … "oh, I'll tell you in another post please subscribe lolz
also see OpenCNAM my paid caller id project"

